# Has anyone's dog ever eaten dry beet pulp pellets?



## mininik (Nov 5, 2008)

Early this morning my boyfriend's Boxer, Jake, ate about a pound of my old mare's dry beet pulp pellets, prompting an emergency visit to the vet. Prior to calling the vet I unsuccessfully tried to induce vomiting in him with about 3oz. of hydrogen peroxide when I noticed he wasn't feeling well (heaving, looked cramped and a bit bloaty about an hour after eating kibble - and then I noticed the nearly empty bucket). About 40 minutes later the vet was trying to induce vomiting and we got nothing but drool, so he gave him another shot about 40 minutes after that to stop the heaving, and a substance to help with his digestion. This morning Jake is not showing much improvement, looking crampy and drooling. The vet said he wasn't too worried about bloat, but that I shouldn't give Jake breakfast (which he normally doesn't get anyway). He's drinking, peeing and did have a normal bowel movement, I'm just worried and was hoping someone would have some experience to share.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have experience to share, but just wanted to say that I hope Jake is ok. Good to keep an eye on him and be alert for any signs of distress. Poor baby! Keep us posted please.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 5, 2008)

For safety's sake I'd give simethecone (Phazyme).

Cut or bite about 6 gel caps and push down his throat and repeat about 4 hrs later and then again 4 hours after that.

As the body doesn't absorbs simethecone there's no worry of overdosing.

As for beef pulp alot of the lower quality kibbles out there have beet pulp in them to promote firm stools.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 5, 2008)

Reread your post.

The drooling and cramping does worry me.

Sounds like it could be 1st stage of bloat.

The BM is good tho.

What's his gum color like?


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2008)

My dogs have never ate that much, but they do clean up and help the horses eat and have never had an issue with it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 5, 2008)

My dogs love beet pulp pellets and if I don't keep them stored in a container with a nice tight lid they are always chomping them (not my idea of good dog food:wacko ) Not once have they had a problem because of the beet pulp. A couple of times they ate enough to (like your guy sounds) be stuffed and it took awhile to get back to normal. Maybe not as long as your boxer but a few hours. Hopefully he will pass them all soon. I wonder if the treatment has delayed his feeling better, maybe the meds to make him vomit are still making hm feel off. Just a thought.


----------



## mininik (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I know they put beet pulp in some dog foods, but dogs normally don't eat a pound of it dry on top of their kibble ration. It's not so much _what_ he ate that is concerning me, it's _how much_ he ate and how it may react in his gut.

His stool has beet pulp in it. He's also got a bit of gas every now and then.

He's drinking more water than usual. I imagine he needs to as the beet pulp will be absorbing everything he's got inside, and the stuff should be easier to pass when wet.

His gum color is normal.

I can't read the writing that says what the vet is having me give him every four hours. I'm going to give him a call to find out and to see what he thinks about the situation and will also ask him about giving Phazyme.


----------



## Mona (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh no, I sure hope all turns out well for Jake.


----------



## mininik (Nov 5, 2008)

Called the vet. We're going back now.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2008)

Well he is a Boxer so being he ate it im not really suprised, My boxer eats everything she can get her mouth on. I had to pry a bouncy ball out of her mouth the other day...........dont know whos worse her for finding things or the kids for leaveing things around!

That said, sure hope he comes out ok!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope he will be okay. I know boxers are prone to bloat, but would think that he's gone to the bathroom is a sign that didn't happen or at least not initially.


----------



## mininik (Nov 5, 2008)

Back from the vet. Jake's still there knocked out with an IV, getting his stomach pumped, though the vets aren't completely optimistic that they'll be able to remove the beet pulp mush. I'm to call them in another hour for an update, though it may take longer for me to get back here with one. If they can't pump him out they'll have to open him up. They took an x-ray and Jake's stomach is HUGELY DISTENDED, from his spine all the way down to his belly and out, filled with expanding beet pulp. All that water he was drinking was because it's sucking him dry from the inside out, but when he drinks the water just expands the beet pulp further. I never thought he'd eat it dry, especially after he ate his kibble for the night. None of the dogs have shown any interest in the stuff unless it was mushed up. I'm just lucky he didn't eat more and that I took him back when I did. I'm very concerned about his stomach rupturing...


----------



## mininik (Nov 5, 2008)

Just called the vet. The beet pulp (an incredible amount they said) was removed via surgery and they are putting him back together now.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 5, 2008)

Good thoughts coming your way!!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! Poor baby Jake. I'm so glad you caught it and rushed him on over when things did'nt seem quite right. Good fast acting. I hope he comes out of surgery well and he's back to normal again very soon.


----------



## Floridachick (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry he had to have surgery, BUT I am so glad you realized he needed help in time!


----------



## Mona (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG, how frightening! Sending prayers for his full and fast recovery!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! mininik - thanks for posting this, my 2 pups are always trying to get into the beet pulp - I have never even thought that it might be dangerous for them to eat.

I so appreciate you posting this, I will be so much more careful of even just setting a pail of it down where they could get at it.

I hope Jake will be feeling much better and soon be back to normal.


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW! Best wishes!


----------



## rockin r (Nov 5, 2008)

The things you never think of!!! Whodathunk!



Poor guy, well wishes for Jake


----------



## mininik (Nov 6, 2008)

The emergency visit, surgery and after care will run over $1000. They removed about 7 POUNDS (over 10% of Jake's body weight) of soaked beet pulp from his stomach. It started as only ONE POUND DRY. I took a picture of it and him at the hospital where he'll be staying at least until tomorrow and will post later. There is still the chance of an infection from stray pieces of beet pulp possibly lost in his body cavity during surgery or parts of his stomach dying from being so stretched out. DEFINITELY DO NOT LET YOUR DOGS AROUND THIS STUFF EVER!!! Jake went after it with a full tummy of kibble after showing NO interest in the pellets in the past month he's been around them. He literally had to of gobbled it down in a few minutes between playing with the other dogs one room away.


----------



## mininik (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Charlene (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG! SO glad you caught this in time, what a disastrous outcome it would have been if you had not noticed!

when you mentioned earlier that he was drinking a lot, my first thought was that water would make the BP expand in his tummy. poor guy!! hope his recovery is swift and thanks for posting this. it's a lesson to us all!


----------



## Alex (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh My God! Thats a ton of beetpulp!!

Im glad you got to the vet in time.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!

That poor baby but thank God you were able to get him to the vets and have him taken care of.

I'm going to show this thread to H this evening. We are not currently using beet pulp but we have and probably will again. I want him to see how dangerous it can be to the dogs, too.

When does he get to come home?


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 6, 2008)

Makes me wonder "if" you feed it dry - couldn't this happen to the horses? I never feed beet pulp dry but I know there are several people that do.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow...poor little guy. Hope he pulls through ok.


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

Whew. My friends lab ate a rag rug TWICE!!! Had to have surgery TWICE!

Sorry guys thats why I wouldn't feed beet pulp DRY.

If that was 1 pound=7lbs wet, it kinda sounds like it soaks up gastic juice better than plain water, as I usually soak 3 parts water to 1 part shreds.


----------



## stormo41 (Nov 6, 2008)

wow, I'm glad he is okay and hope recovers fast!

Thats a wake up call for me, I don't have a barn, or take my dog to any barns, but it's just scary I'll never take my dog to a barn now. My dog is a pig and eats anything he can, inface last week i was tossing a rotten carrot into the garbage and missed and he gobbled it up and was sick the next day. I had to spend my whole day off cleaning up dog sick off my new carpet





again i hope jake feels better soon!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 6, 2008)

qtrrae said:


> Makes me wonder "if" you feed it dry - couldn't this happen to the horses?


It isn't ONLY that he ate it dry that caused this problem. If you let your horse have free choice dry beet pulp it might be an issue but a horse's stomach holds quite a bit and a reasonable amount will still have room to expand with out a problem.

Sure hope Jake will have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 6, 2008)

Good job, recognizing the possibility of a serious aftermath and getting Jake to the vet when you did! Sending hope and good thoughts for him to recover uneventfully!

Like you, I wouldn't have thought that ANY dog would be 'interested in'such a thing as beet pulp pellets. You may have saved someone else's dog by sharing this story!

I routinely bring the evening's beet pulp up to the house after I feed in the AM; leave it sitting in the heated garage, where my Ridgeback, now that she is up in years, likes to sleep on her bed when I'm in the house. I do keep a bucket lid 'pushed down' into the bucket (after adding warm water to prep it, this lid helps 'hold in the warmth')...but believe I'll just bring it on into the house and set it up on the counter until it's time to 'mix it', from now on!

As for horses--I personally wouldn't DARE feed the miniatures(or a 'big', for that matter') dry beet pulp PELLETS(or even shreds)--horses actually don't have much STOMACH capacity; are 'constructed' so that the stomach empties as they 'go', so to speak....not sure how one would be affected by a 'meal' of any size of dry beet pulp pellets(which are VERY tightly compressed; they are hard as ROCKS!), but wouldn't want to find out!

Margo


----------



## mininik (Nov 6, 2008)

Jake should be coming home tomorrow.

You all should definitely be VERY careful where beet pulp is stored. If your horses get out can they get to it? One of the vets who operated on Jake said she had a horse get out and eat an entire BAG of beet pulp once. Fortunately they were able to suction it out of her, but it could have killed her if it had expanded as much as it did in Jake. PLEASE BE CAREFUL.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Nov 6, 2008)

Nikki I am so glad that Jake is going to be OK - thankfully you were home and saw what he got into. I once left a bag of beet pulp pellets in the back of my UNcovered pickup truck --- and it rained! Not a pretty sight ! ! Pretty much filled the bed of a full-size pick-up - scared the heebie jeebies out of me to think that could happen to horses if they got into the dry stuff and gorged themselves --- which they probably would with my luck.


----------



## twister (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank goodness you were alert to the fact that Jake got into the beet pulp in the first place and then took him back to the vet quickly when you figured things weren't right.Thank you for sharing the story too, will make me much more careful of where I store the beet pulp in future. Hope Jake recovers fully and is soon back to his old self.

Yvonne


----------

